# 1938 Bluebird



## Freqman1

So I guess I'm one of the "cabe hens" Shadow is talking about when he paints the rosy description of this cobbled together POS! To his credit he does provide a lot of pics but that paint is hiding a whole bunch of mess.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352101439099


----------



## catfish

At least he isn't trying to hide anything. Mentions the issues, and shows photos.


----------



## Rust_Trader

You better trademark your idea... lol

@Robertriley


----------



## CWCMAN

I suppose the hacked up water bottle is a suitable lens replacement :eek:

For 5 grand, at least put some effort into making the lens ala Robertriley


----------



## Robertriley

lol....that's too funny


----------



## Robertriley

If he woud replace the fender brackets and get rid of the fender light and the white ring around the speedo blank out plate the bike would look 100% better.  Oh, and fix the lens.


----------



## kreika

Bock, bock, bock, cockadoodle doo!!!! Oh wait that'd be a boy chicken.  lol


----------



## spoker

its nicer than the one everyone was slobbering over a couple  days ago!! hens,heh heh heh,if the shoe fits?....


----------



## tripple3

Well here it is! Here is a real deal original impossible to find (serial number is C60074) men's 1938 ELGIN BLUEBIRD cruiser bicycle with 26" wheels. This is arguably one of the most desirable bikes for collectors ever produced! 1938 was the last year of production for the Bluebird and I was told this one is approx 1 of 25 or so known to exist. (yeah, that means there is approx 1 for every 2 states not including the rest of the world) This was a high end bike sold by Sears during the depression. People had no money back then so few were sold and few were produced!

*I got his one just like you see it! Has the cool original frame, awesome original TANK, (lower front does not have a lens, just a clear piece of plastic) nice restored cruiser style seat, wide cruiser handlebars, nice hand grips, full fenders, (have a couple dings)  rear carrier rack, skiptooth chain, cool dogleg cranks and sprocket, and more! (no chainguard) This bike is cool and has been kept inside my smoke free home!

*The tires are 26x2.125". They are newer replacement wide whitewall tires and do hold air. The bike has raised center rims front and rear with an ELGIN rear hub. (rims were trued about 6 months ago at my local Schwinn shop and basically no miles since)

*The bike is an original SINGLE SPEED with coaster brakes. (pedal slightly backwards to stop the bike)

*DIMENSIONS The stand over height is approx 31 1/2". The distance from the floor to the top of the seat post clamp is approx 28 1/4". The distance from the center of the crank to the top of the seat post clamp is approx 18". The center of the handlebar stem to the center of the seat post is approx 24 1/2". The bike will accommodate most any rider comfortably. The seat height is easy to adjust.

*NOTED FLAWS READ CAREFULLY..... It is not 100% flawless but is not bad for its age! The bike has obviously been repainted. Paint looks ok but is not any sort of a flawless show paint job. It is shiny but is not perfect in any way if you look closely at it. (looks great from a couple feet away) The chrome is shiney but is not perfect show quality. IF you are a "nut and bolt purist" this is not the bike for you. I was told the forks and rack have been replaced. Headlight does not have any inners or a lens. I was told the tank was repaired. (The cabe hens were talking about that long before I got the bike) I took pics of the tank inside and out and have nothing to hide. Dont let that bother you. Its an amazing and RARE RARE RARE bike! If you click on any of the pics they get very large to show lots of detail. Please take a look at all pics for exact condition and email with any questions before you bid. 

*In closing, it may not be perfect or flawless but is the real deal. Every bike guy and gal out there dreams of finding one but very few are lucky enough to own one. This bike will be the star attraction of your collection!  This one will ship in a couple boxed well packed via Fed Ex. NO CHARGE LOCAL PICKUP would be preferred and is an option. BE VERY SURE to check out all pics closely and email with any questions before you bid. I do not want to get a return or have any complaints for something that may have been overlooked or some very high expectations. (aka I dont want to risk shipping back and forth for any reason and causing any damage) The pics get very large to show detail when you click on them. Again, I have nothing to hide! 

*Imagine this on display with your prewar Schwinn Autocycle, Motorbike, Aerocycle, Monark Silver King, etc etc etc. The earlier models have sold for 5 figures and usually get traded privately amongst collectors. They never really hit the open market. Questions... please ask BEFORE YOU BID!! I have described it to the best of my ability. Please keep any negative comments to yourself. I hope someone out there enjoys this for what it is for many years to come! Be the ONLY kid on your block (or state possibly) to have a bike like this! THANK YOU! 

*This appears to be a fairly nice original unmolested bicycle unless otherwise noted. A great bike to ride on relaxing days through the park or to the beach. Also would be a nice item to display in a shop, restaurant, rec room, sports bar, etc. Stand out from the crowd and be the envy of people who see you riding by. People will enjoy seeing you on your vintage bike! A great classic bike at a great price

*Why not ride a bike? You will live longer, feel better, and save $$$ vs of the insanely high cost of gasoline. If you are looking for a fun bike to ride and enjoy this may be it! A nice bike to cruise the beach or your local park!   Priced way less than a dime store bike that wont be around 5 years from now, much less 30+ years like this one! Please give this bike a good home and DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!  Classic bikes are very cool because not everyone on the block has one! People love to see and talk about and ride these classic bikes! They are more popular now than ever before!

*This may be a great Birthday or other special holiday gift for someone! It is never too soon to think ahead and get someone something they may really like!! This starts reasonably with ABSOLUTELY NO RESERVE so bid early and don't miss out! These are getting to be hard to find in any condition and to my knowledge, have not been reproduced.

*Sold as is simply because it is used. I try my very best to describe as accurately as possible and disclose anything I am aware of about the bike. PLEASE NOTE that many of the bikes I list have listed have been in long term storage and have not been regularly ridden in a while.(not a bad thing) They may need standard tuning, greasing, may have old tires, surface rust etc. I try to be as honest as possible and never want to disappoint anyone. If you have any questions regarding any specific things concerning the bike, please feel feel to ASK via emali before you bid. Keep in mind you are bidding on a 30+ year old bike that is not a brand new bicycle so it may need minor tuning, cables or cable adjustment, if tires are original, they may or may not have sidewall cracks, etc. I try to be as honest as I can and disclose anything I know about the bike. I want you to be happy with your new vintage purchase but please understand the bike may need some tlc to be road ready.

*By bidding please understand that you are purchasing a used bicycle that may or may not need tlc. If I notice an issue, I always try to note it in the auction listing. I want you to be excited about your new bike and hope you really enjoy your new vintage ride for years to come. Be sure to check out all pics and email with any questions you may have before you bid regarding condition, mechanical items, etc.

*NOTE REGARDING SHIPPING YOUR BIKE Your bike will be partially disassembled and shipped to you in a factory bicycle box. We try our best to package the bicycles carefully to avoid any unnecessary damage caused in transit however, scratches etc are possible to happen in transit which we have no control over once shipped. We try to package well so the bike arrives to you in the same condition as it left us.

*SHIPPING COSTS: Fed Ex, USPS, as well as UPS have recently raised their shipping rates due to the higher cost of fuel. Sorry for the slight increase in shipping costs.

*PLEASE NOTE, I WILL NO LONGER BE SHIPPING FULL SIZE BIKES OUTSIDE OF THE USA. This is due to the high cost of shipping and customs. If you are anywhere outside the lower 48 States including Alaska, Hawaii, or Puerto Rico contact me before you bid as shipping will cost more._ Please do not bid if this is unacceptable._ I always try to keep things as reasonable as I can. If you have a friend or family member in the lower 48 states, I can ship to them for the amount stated in the listing. THANK YOU!

*I have lots of other rare bicycles, bike parts and bike accessories, as well as vintage car parts and unique items on auction this week! Check them out! b6 dx challenger lasalle cadillac flocycle hawthorne zep hiawatha phantom panther Combine items to save yourself $$$ on shipping! Email with any questions you may have.


----------



## tripple3




----------



## Balloontyre

Barf


----------



## partsguy

*I applaud the seller for his honesty, and his information. While I admire the Bluebird, I do not know where the value sits with them, especially the oddball 1938 one that while rare, is not as desirable. I do not believe the bike is worth $4,999.95. I would say maybe half that, even close to $1,500. Little details make all the difference in any restoration.

The fork and fender light are my biggest pet peeves with this one....You'll have to fill in holes on the front fender and repaint the whole part, and look hi-and-lo for a proper fork and paint to match. The one here is from a 1960's Murray or Roadmaster....ICK....

Why no pic of the speedometer or inside of tank??

I do like the paint colors and seat tho...it really POPS!*

*I may look like a chicken, but I'm really just a loud-mouthed schook!!*


----------



## tripple3

I didn't drag all his pics; just description and MY choice of pics.
Drag them all if you like; I got distracted....


----------



## THE STIG

or you can buy this one,
..... i can toss in a couple soda bottles


----------



## higgens

Old pic


----------



## partsguy

THE STIG said:


> or you can buy this one,
> ..... i can toss in a couple soda bottles




Why is there a fender light, when it has a tank light? I always thought these had fender ornaments?


----------



## THE STIG

partsguy said:


> Why is there a fender light, when it has a tank light? I always thought these had fender ornaments?




this one doesn't have a tank light,  DeLux model had them


----------



## partsguy

I thought tanklights were standard on Bluebirds?


----------



## THE STIG

partsguy said:


> I thought tanklights were standard on Bluebirds?




as i said, i can include a couple of soda bottles


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> I thought tanklights were standard on Bluebirds?



Not on '38s. The '38 BB came in at least a couple of different trim levels @Nickinator can expand on this. Essentially the '38 is a Robin frame with a tank attached whereas the tank was an integral part of the earlier BBs. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Now that's interesting! I learn sumthin' everyday!


----------



## Robertriley

There are very, very few 1938's with a lit tank.  I think it is safe to guess that there are less than 5?


----------



## Nickinator

A nice Standard is worth up to the 6k area, and the deluxe ones quite a bit more.

There are 3 models, Spring Deluxe, Spring Standard and Fall Standard.

There are 3 complete true Deluxes known, they are the ones with the lit tank (Nick has one), & 14 complete Standards, including this one (plus 6 bare frames or restored as Robins).

Nick spoke to the last two owners of this bike before Dan (including the one that did the "resto"), and there was little interest in doing it correctly, but those things could be corrected- besides the tank, nothing is rare or terribly expensive, parts-wise, on a Standard. The single bolt light on the standard is a little harder to find.

FYI, on April 2016 a CABEr took 2nd place for Bike Of The Year at Ann Arbor with his restored '38 Standard
Darcie (as per Nick)


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'm not a big fan of any of the Bluebirds, but the 38 has to be one of the worst looking bikes out there. 
a great example of less is more.


----------



## carlitos60

catfish said:


> At least he isn't trying to hide anything. Mentions the issues, and shows photos.



Surprise!!!
*I Have to Second catfish on This One!!!*
Why So Much Hate??????
Let Him Make Some Money!!!


----------



## bricycle

Bought from this seller B4, no issues.


----------



## Dan the bike man

Do $5,000 bikes ride better than $50 bikes? I know $1,000 bikes don't. I have never been on a bike $5,000 or more.


----------



## THE STIG

Dan the bike man said:


> Do $5,000 bikes ride better than $50 bikes? I know $1,000 bikes don't. I have never been on a bike $5,000 or more.




$50 bikes always ride the best


----------



## Nickinator

bricycle said:


> Bought from this seller B4, no issues.




Yeah we see Dan at local swaps all the time, and at MLC/AA, he's good guy, and he works hard. 
Darcie


----------



## 37fleetwood

Dan the bike man said:


> Do $5,000 bikes ride better than $50 bikes? I know $1,000 bikes don't. I have never been on a bike $5,000 or more.



I suppose it depends on the $50 bike and the $5000 bike. in this case I'm going to say no, the $50 will ride better.


----------



## partsguy

I bought from him too. No fire and brimstone from me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60

spoker said:


> its nicer than the one everyone was slobbering over a couple  days ago!! hens,heh heh heh,if the shoe fits?....



Brother; That's How It Goes Here........It's About Who the Bike Belongs to, that Counts!!!


----------



## Jay81

The other day (By other day I mean sometime within the last couple weeks) I remember reading here on cabe, someone had an Aerocycle that the previous owner threw away the tank because it was damaged or rusty or something like that. I am too lazy to search for the post and provide a link. Anyway, my point is, people were shocked that someone would throw away such a rare tank. Obviously the guy didn't know what he had, and I think its safe to say NONE of us would throw away an Aerocycle tank regardless of the condition. You might try finding a nicer one to use on your bike, but you're not going to throw away the old one.

I don't own a Bluebird and probably never will but I realize (as do most other cabers) it's a rare bike. So is the tank. 
So why are we shocked about one damaged rare tank ending up in the trash, but everybody's worked up about the half-a$$ed repair on the other? Maybe they should have just thrown this tank in the trash instead...

That being said I do realize this bike is far from a correct restoration, and that it would take quite a bit of money to do everything correctly and that the bike is overpriced.


----------



## modelt23

If all bicycles out here were original or restored to original must of us wouldn't one !


----------



## higgens

I tried to buy the bike before he painted it but couldn't come together on a price tried again a couple days later and he was set on restoring it told me he had a guy that was so good with metal that he was gonna make a new tank side I do metal work so I was like Wow I can barely figure out how to weld it up right with the rust right on all the ridges. I told him I'd pay good money for him to make me one and figure who am I to stop him from doing it if he is better then me then I seen he fibber glassed and bondo it   I preferred it with the hole in the tank and paint a fork to match it  couldn't get myself to pay more for the peewee paint job 



 

 

 

 
Would have look better cleaned up


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I bought a frame once from this seller, I returned it, I think he works hard, but he is not entirely forthcoming on details.

 "This appears to be a fairly nice original unmolested bicycle unless otherwise noted". I have issues with this claim, just be SPECIFIC.
Just my 2 cents. I will buy from him, but I ask specifics now, even when it is already noted by the seller.


----------



## Freqman1

My issue with the seller was the demeaning way in which he referred to CABE members. If you really want to be forthcoming in the ad show this picture...


----------



## catfish




----------



## partsguy

I did recently buy this, and was a little disappointed when it arrived to see the bottom of the front mounting bracket snapped off. It shows in the last pictures, but is not mentioned in the description. I should have done my diligence and looked at all the 'fotos...he probably didn't know what the complete bracket looked like. I am at fault here...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401320958054


----------



## DonChristie

Dan the bike man said:


> Do $5,000 bikes ride better than $50 bikes? I know $1,000 bikes don't. I have never been on a bike $5,000 or more.




Yes! >$5k bikes do ride better! Ha! Based on his attitude and the comments here, I would pass on that bird!


----------



## kreika

catfish said:


> View attachment 490421




Well that's coolest snow plow I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## ranman

The wife made some progress on our bluebird today. My main concern was to get the tank off before tearing down the rest of the bike.
That being said I have had a lot of input on what to do with our Bluebird.
About a third say I should have it restored professionally. Easy enough. I have all the right parts and the right guy locally to do it correctly.
Close to two thirds say keep it original. Work it over, clean it up, use all the original parts, even leave the half rack on it.
A small percentage say leave it as is and hang it on the wall. That's not going to happen. No museum pieces here. If I can't ride em, I don't want em.
I feel like if I do nothing to the bad side of the tank it will continue to deteriorate and I can't let that happen. 
I don't like the idea of bondo but do like the idea of a local artisan to work his metal magic. There will be weld marks etc.
This will be a slow, methodical process and decisions will be made along the way.
Wish us luck and I will continue to update our progress.


----------



## volksboy57

at least you have a tank to start with. My bluebird does not have a tank, so ill make a facsimile tank until I find a real one. I am looking forward to your progress!



ranman said:


>


----------



## ranman

volksboy57 said:


> at least you have a tank to start with. My bluebird does not have a tank, so ill make a facsimile tank until I find a real one. I am looking forward to your progress!



Thanks!


----------

